# Sure wish I had a Rebatemate.....



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm hanging an old house right now that we gutted and fixed up.

Builder wants it smooth :blink:.........I sure wish I had the Rebatemate. :whistling2:

*ahem*


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm hanging an old house right now that we gutted and fixed up.
> 
> Builder wants it smooth :blink:.........I sure wish I had the Rebatemate. :whistling2:
> 
> *ahem*


ill bite,,,,,,,,,how come:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know someone who has one...:yes:
I WANDER WHAT HE WILL DO WITH IT!!:whistling2: Or when??


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> ill bite,,,,,,,,,how come:whistling2:


Oh, no specific reason :whistling2:

You know, it would do a good job, and stuff like that. :whistling2:

I actually have one, but I have no idea where it is. Have you seen it?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had one as well once, Didnt do a very good job of a vid with it, Someone should though, Someone with the gear to, Someone with the talent to, Who could that be..........I know.............2buck.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I had one as well once, Didnt do a very good job of a vid with it, Someone should though, Someone with the gear to, Someone with the talent to, Who could that be..........I know.............2buck.


Nope, Moose boy is the video king now, but then again, he's sorta getting lazy in that department....... where's our videos Moose boy:furious:

Plus it's once or twice a year I get to drywall anymore, and when I do drywall, it's called"screw the taper" so no rebate mate for me, I mean the taper:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Damnit! Sorry Slim! I'll mail it out today! I've just been swamped. It's in the back of my truck. I'll send you confirmation tonight.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

How is that Rebatemate is it fairly quick or wood it be faster to use those but boards you guys are talking about.:blink: 

does it turn your but into a good bevel?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gordie said:


> How is that Rebatemate is it fairly quick or wood it be faster to use those but boards you guys are talking about.:blink:
> 
> does it turn your but into a good bevel?


They both work as advertised.
I myself prefer Buttboard because I find it much faster.
But it's all dependant on what you're doing.
Slim for example does allot of Reno's and blending old with new.
In his case he might not be able to use butt board because you need to let your butts float in between your studs. 
If you're matching into an existing wall, you can't really use buttboard.

This is when the RebateMate has a huge advantage because you can turn any piece or side of a sheet into a bevelled edge. 

They both work great and do what they say.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Damnit! Sorry Slim! I'll mail it out today! I've just been swamped. It's in the back of my truck. I'll send you confirmation tonight.


Thank you!






gordie said:


> How is that Rebatemate is it fairly quick or wood it be faster to use those but boards you guys are talking about.:blink:
> 
> does it turn your but into a good bevel?


Buttboards are definitely faster, but the Rebatemate creates a better joint in my opinion. They both have their applications though. My problem with buttboards is how much mud is needed to really flatten things out. That, and they're not perfect at what they do.....they can create issues during application....you'll notice if you're really paying attention during installation.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys gonna be a bit before i get to try them told the tapers im willing to do it if the company supplies. 

Looking at it in a boarders perspective who does only new construction it wouldn't be worth it to go with the rebatemate. But the but boards would be nothing to put in for me, I used to do it with regular 1/4 just so i wouldn't have to worry about bad framing. I got sick of buying 1/4 this way it would be paid for on the tapers request works for both guys that way.

When i start taping myself in about a month here i think i will get a rebate though anything to make the taping end better will be the way i go.

I expect many growing pains


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gordie said:


> Thanks guys gonna be a bit before i get to try them told the tapers im willing to do it if the company supplies.
> 
> Looking at it in a boarders perspective who does only new construction it wouldn't be worth it to go with the rebatemate. But the but boards would be nothing to put in for me, I used to do it with regular 1/4 just so i wouldn't have to worry about bad framing. I got sick of buying 1/4 this way it would be paid for on the tapers request works for both guys that way.
> 
> ...


For board on new construction, it only makes sense in applications where it's crucial that the walls be FLAT. But, I would use it on ALL smooth jobs. Period. Buttboards eat up a lot of time and material...I think it would come out in the wash if you were doing both tasks (hanging and finishing).


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> For board on new construction, it only makes sense in applications where it's crucial that the walls be FLAT. But, I would use it on ALL smooth jobs. Period. Buttboards eat up a lot of time and material...I think it would come out in the wash if you were doing both tasks (hanging and finishing).


 Thanks man i now doubt it will happen with the company i'm working with mentioned it to them and there being cheap. 

Which i can't believe because they just lost one contract and are on the virge off loosing another because of not being able to finish on time and out here with the cold it's the tapers who are having the most trouble think they would what to make there life a bit better so comming back to do the chit wouldn't be so bad.s


----------

